# Official Dynamite - 1 Sept - Road to All Out (ep 100)



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Heya peeps, here we have the card for the go-home Dynamite to All Out

now, i want a fair fight, see? No hitting below the belt, see?

First up we have the culmination of the blood feud between FTR and PnP / most likely the main event


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432312184915337218

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431972168754245632
We have mr Ratings himself, OC vs the incredible botch machine Jack Evans


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432142272255049735

We have a sit-down between JR and Jericho


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432036575479668740
And more than likely opening, we have car-crash goodness with a 8-man tag. CANADIAN DESTROYERRRRRR (won’t finish this match)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431995052797186054
I’m sure there’s tons more and will update OP as it gets revealed

discusss

edit> as @3venflow pointed out / we also have Hoss match with Cage v Hobbs. This’ll be their 2nd meeting. First one Bryan won. Will Hobbs get revenge?



https://twitter.com/truewilliehobbs/status/1431490845199437824?s=21


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@LifeInCattleClass Brian Cage vs. Powerhouse Hobbs also announced.

Card looks really good. I hope FTR vs. PnP gets a little more crowd heat than their last match and is a hot finale to their feud.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> @LifeInCattleClass Brian Cage vs. Powerhouse Hobbs also announced.
> 
> Card looks really good. I hope FTR vs. PnP gets a little more crowd heat than their last match and is a hot finale to their feud.


thx mate - added to OP


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

Jack evans is a step down from Matt hardy. Why is this match happening?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

will watch for FTR vs PnP


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Looks much than last week, we need a promo between Miro and Kingston.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good looking card this week.

Really looking forward to the 2nd meeting between FTR and Santana/Ortiz, their first match was going well before the injury. This has been my favorite feud on the show lately outside of the Hangman/Omega stuff. I would have put that on the PPV instead of Paul Wight vs QT Marshall. The only good thing that could come out of that match is Ogogo returning and knocking out Wight, which would actually be pretty cool to see if its a right/left hook, but if that was the plan they could have done that on Dynamite or Rampage.

The 8 man tag should be cool and Will Hobbs vs Brian Cage will be a true hoss fight. Don't care for OC/Jack Evans.

I'm sure we'll get a final confrontation between Omega/Christian, Punk/Darby, and Miro/Kingston as well. Britt will probably cut a scathing promo on Statlander too. Looking forward to it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

There's also a sit down with MJF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, Cash is already better?


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well this one better be good because last week absolutely sucked.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, Cash is already better?


Whether true or not, but in storyline, they say there is nerve damage in his fingers from the arm injury he sustained. They've also teased leaving, or having to quit wrestling because of said injury.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Why every week needs to have OC match without any build or a proper story? Am I missing something...


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

FTR vs PnP can deliver an actual 5 star match, looking forward to this. Looking forward to it.

Cage vs Hobbs should be fun, I want to see Cage have some back up. 

AEW really fucked up OC’s momentum after DON. He had the match won, he should have continued feuding with Omega. Wtf is this point of this Matt feud now. OC vs Evans is a Dark’s match. 

I think Tony is interviewing MJF backstage, and meh for Y2J/JR, I want Y2J to win the next match because I would never watch Rampage if he becomes commentator there with annoying screaming voice. MJF/Y2J needs to be over with asap. 

Boo canadian destroyer festival booo


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

FTR really are working me with this retirement shit.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Why every week needs to have OC match without any build or a proper story? Am I missing something...


He's feuding with HFO, which Jack Evans is a part of. Doesn't really make sense to have OC beat their leader in Matt Hardy last week though and then have this match against an underling this week.



The Definition of Technician said:


> AEW really fucked up OC’s momentum after DON. He had the match won, he should have continued feuding with Omega. Wtf is this point of this Matt feud now. OC vs Evans is a Dark’s match.


Lol OC is right where he should be.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Small crowd for the show Wednesday.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> Small crowd for the show Wednesday.


Probably 6K when the show start.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Almost identical ticket sales for Dynamite and Rampage: roughly 5,600 tickets sold for each (there were some combo tickets for both shows with All Out). The NOW Arena is configured for just under 7,300 for these two shows, less than All Out which sold out ages ago.

I'd expect a pretty strong walk-up for Dynamite with its card, not sure about Rampage right before All Out. Maybe announce a Punk in-ring promo for that one to spike late sales.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I suspect OC vs Jack Evans is going to build a multiman clusterfuck for All Out, to get everyone on the card


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Shame shows this week apart from All Out won't be sold out. 

Can't expect sell outs every week.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Probably 6K when the show start.


that’s not bad


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Seems like a good show. I think a contract signing between Punk and Darby would be golden, as well.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I wana see Punk promo on Sting.



Prosper said:


> Lol OC is right where he should be.


You boy PAC was screwed too but OC’s more popular and could have worked a program with Kenny better than Filler shit Eite has been doing


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Penelope Ford vs. Tay Conti has been added in the token forgettable women's match.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Penelope Ford vs. Tay Conti has been added in the token forgettable women's match.


At least they are doing something resembling a storyline and feud in the women's division, since Penelope is now allied with the Bunny and they're both going after Tay. My guess is this leads to Anna Jay returning to help even the odds.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think that Penelope is a little better than Bunny in the ring, so it should be a little better than the match from Rampage as long as it doesn't have a diva division finish


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

What do you guys think about how AEW pretty much always announces the entire card (including interviews) for every TV show in advance? Personally, I wouldn't mind not knowing about a couple matches in advance for every Dynamite. Sometimes it's cool to be surprised by an unexpected matchup.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

MaseMan said:


> What do you guys think about how AEW pretty much always announces the entire card (including interviews) for every TV show in advance? Personally, I wouldn't mind not knowing about a couple matches in advance for every Dynamite. Sometimes it's cool to be surprised by an unexpected matchup.


There are times a match or two should be set-up within the show and have that match later on, instead of, "Tony Khan has signed for next week...". I agree. However, with the advanced notice, it gives the viewer a complete picture of what to expect. It's left up to the viewer to decide. Some may love it and some may hate it, but at least you know what you're going to get. With that said, last week kind of bit them in the ass because there was two matches that had to be rearranged due to an injury and a leave of absence for the birth of a child.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> What do you guys think about how AEW pretty much always announces the entire card (including interviews) for every TV show in advance? Personally, I wouldn't mind not knowing about a couple matches in advance for every Dynamite. Sometimes it's cool to be surprised by an unexpected matchup.


Better.

Its actually booked like an event. You know what you're getting. 

I think it's good. And there's no real room for complaint. Besides your favourites not being on the show that particular week. But then again, you're TOLD who's on.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Imagine going to a UFC show and not knowing the card


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine going to a UFC show and not knowing the card


Or buying tickets to a wrestling event, without knowing what's booked and then not seeing anyone you wanted to see. Only to complain that your favourites weren't there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Imagine going to a UFC show and not knowing the card


For AEW, people pay their tickets months in advance not having a clue what to expect. Not the same thing.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Erik. said:


> Or buying tickets to a wrestling event, without knowing what's booked and then not seeing anyone you wanted to see. Only to complain that your favourites weren't there.


yup, good point


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> For AEW, people pay their tickets months in advance not having a clue what to expect. Not the same thing.


‘The brand sells’ ;P


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> Or buying tickets to a wrestling event, without knowing what's booked and then not seeing anyone you wanted to see. Only to complain that your favourites weren't there.


That’s literally how wrestling works. All Out…AEW in New York…they’ve sold out without a single thing advertised.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> For AEW, people pay their tickets months in advance not having a clue what to expect. Not the same thing.


But they also atleast tell you that card in advance. 

You're not going in blind or given false promise.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ‘The brand sells’ ;P


Well there you go. Then your point of having to advertise in advance doesn’t make sense.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Aew is double as good - they sell out AND then give you the card

good guy AEDub


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> That’s literally how wrestling works. All Out…AEW in New York…they’ve sold out without a single thing advertised.


But we're specifically discussing TV and cards being given to you a week in advance. 

Of course PPVs are different. Youre there for the spectacle of being at an AEW PPV where you know you're going to get an amazing show and mostly an amazing card. 

Barely the same thing at all.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Well there you go. Then your point of having to advertise in advance doesn’t make sense.


_here I make a great counter-argument that convinces you i’m right_


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> But they also atleast tell you that card in advance.
> 
> You're not going in blind or given false promise.


It wouldn’t change anything though. They’re going anyways.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> But we're specifically discussing TV and cards being given to you a week in advance.
> 
> Of course PPVs are different. Youre there for the spectacle of being at an AEW PPV where you know you're going to get an amazing show and mostly an amazing card.
> 
> Barely the same thing at all.


AEW in NY is not a PPV. Not a single thing advertised. 17,000 tickets sold. AEW in NJ sold close to 12,000. Not a single thing advertised.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> It wouldn’t change anything though. They’re going anyways.


If I was that sad about a card or not being able to see my favourites - I would just sell my ticket to someone who'd have a better time. 

Point being, you KNOW what youre getting before you enter that building. Prevents you from leaving a showy disappointed that Moxley, Omega, Page, MJF all didn't have matches despite nothing being booked before hand.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

My point is this: I’m fine with AEW advertising the main event in advance and something big plan to sell a few extra tickets and get extra ratings. But I don’t think they should advertise the entire card. That’s my opinion.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> If I was that sad about a card or not being able to see my favourites - I would just sell my ticket to someone who'd have a better time.
> 
> Point being, you KNOW what youre getting before you enter that building. Prevents you from leaving a showy disappointed that Moxley, Omega, Page, MJF all didn't have matches despite nothing being booked before hand.


Yeah I’m sure last week Milwaukee got super excited when they saw QT, Matt Hardy, the Gunns ans Brock Anderson all on the Dynamite card.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> My point is this: I’m fine with AEW advertising the main event in advance and something big plan to sell a few extra tickets and get extra ratings. But I don’t think they should advertise the entire card. That’s my opinion.


personally i like the card being shown

i’ve seen both sides of the argument, but more often than not i like to know what i am in store for


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> personally i like the card being shown
> 
> i’ve seen both sides of the argument, but more often than not i like to know what i am in store for


Fair enough. We’ll disagree on that.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr316 said:


> Yeah I’m sure last week Milwaukee got super excited when they saw QT, Matt Hardy, the Gunns ans Brock Anderson all on the Dynamite card.


They saw the card a week before the show. If they weren't happy, they didn't have to go. They haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to moaning. 

People were still buying tickets to that show long after that card was announced.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Erik. said:


> They saw the card a week before the show. If they weren't happy, they didn't have to go. They haven't got a leg to stand on when it comes to moaning.
> 
> People were still buying tickets to that show long after that card was announced.


I’m done arguing. I’ll stick with my simple point that AEW doesn’t have to advertise absolutely everything in advance.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

It should be better than last week


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

At the very least, if a card is announced beforehand and then that stays the card, it means that there's at least a little bit of forward planning


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> My point is this: I’m fine with AEW advertising the main event in advance and something big plan to sell a few extra tickets and get extra ratings. But I don’t think they should advertise the entire card. That’s my opinion.


Yeah I agree with this too actually. I mean for me it's nice to know what is on the card ahead of time, but really the lowest matches they should advertise are their midcard feuds. They 100% should not advertise their lower card matches, much less have many of them on Dynamite at all, as telling people you're having those matches might cause people to tune out.

For matches like Mox/Kingston/Darby and the Wingmen, just advertise that those three are in action. No reason to basically tell people it's not that important a match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MaseMan said:


> What do you guys think about how AEW pretty much always announces the entire card (including interviews) for every TV show in advance? Personally, I wouldn't mind not knowing about a couple matches in advance for every Dynamite. Sometimes it's cool to be surprised by an unexpected matchup.


I don't see the benefit of announcing the full card. A big match or thing or 2 sure. But announcing the entire show before hand just kills some extra excitement and unpredictability you could've had.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Definition of Technician said:


> I wana see Punk promo on Sting.
> 
> 
> 
> You boy PAC was screwed too but OC’s more popular and could have worked a program with Kenny better than Filler shit Eite has been doing


I think PAC is in a good place for now, he will probably lose to Andrade but it'll be through fuckery, he's one of the most protected guys in AEW


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432848174545129477
Punk promo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432912960293416962
*Another Divas cat fight coming up tomorrow.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tomorrow looks great. Darby is definitely interrupting Punk, I hope we get some dialogue between Punk and Sting too. I don’t know what they could possibly say to each other though lol.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

What a paint by numbers, boring card. I'm not watching any of this. FTR vs PnP, boring. 8-man fifteen minute flip contest, skip. Random ass Brian Cage match, nope. A Jack Evans botchamania match, no way. Aren't they supposed to be promoting a f'n PPV on Sunday? You've got nothing promoting the PPV. This card is a turd sandwich.

This show should be about four things: Punk vs Darby, Andrade vs PAC, Christian vs Omega, and wtf are they doing with Black (not the goddamned Nightmare Family). Darby, PAC and Christian vs Omega, Andrade and Starks would be easy enough to kill three birds with one stone.

The tag title scene is dead for obvious reasons. The women's title scene has no competition-- it's just champion vs contender, wash and repeat every month-- it's an afterthought. And the TNT title is defended once every 14 weeks. 

*Punk is a flotation device for this booking.*


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Finally a better looking card. I've lost a bit of hope in them a week ago. 

Why are they keeping Andrade out of the ring for so long? He should wrestle!


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Looks great, am really looking forward to this. With the odd blip, AEW has been on point since crowds returned.

I hope we see punk and Darby get physical.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

The Legit DMD said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432912960293416962
> *Another Divas cat fight coming up tomorrow.*


Lol Conti is one of the most legit women in the ring, if she's a Diva then Baker is a diva too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Ice cream bars will be on sale this week:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433052023268646922*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

I know WWE wears out it´s welcome with eight hour PPV events and I have no idea how expensive PPV slots are, but I´m kind of sad proper feuds like FTR vs. Santana/Ortiz and Starks/Hobbs vs. Cage have no PPV pay-off. Probably the reason they happen this week. Must easier to sit through a six hours PPV, if there are only four a year and all matches have a build-up. Not to mention Sammy Guevara, Jurassic Express, Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy, Lance Archer, Wardlow, Ethan Page/Scorpio Sky are not even on the card. 

Add some of the rumoured names to the mix and I have no idea how they will keep all those guys happy. 

I´m wondering whether WWE is secretly counting on history repeating itself and since they are absolutely hopeless developing their own stars, they are just waiting their turn to try and poach some homegrown stars from AEW like they did with WCW. Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara or Hangman must be highly attractive options for WWE.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I know WWE wears out it´s welcome with eight hour PPV events and I have no idea how expensive PPV slots are, but I´m kind of sad proper feuds like FTR vs. Santana/Ortiz and Starks/Hobbs vs. Cage have no PPV pay-off. Probably the reason they happen this week. Must easier to sit through a six hours PPV, if there are only four a year and all matches have a build-up. Not to mention Sammy Guevara, Jurassic Express, Malakai Black, Orange Cassidy, Lance Archer, Wardlow, Ethan Page/Scorpio Sky are not even on the card.
> 
> Add some of the rumoured names to the mix and I have no idea how they will keep all those guys happy.
> 
> I´m wondering whether WWE is secretly counting on history repeating itself and since they are absolutely hopeless developing their own stars, they are just waiting their turn to try and poach some *homegrown stars from AEW like they did with WCW. Jungle Boy, Darby Allin, Sammy Guevara or Hangman must be highly attractive options for WWE.*


Nope. But Wardlow, MJF, returning FTR etc. might be.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> Lol Conti is one of the most legit women in the ring, if she's a Diva then Baker is a diva too.


I love Tay Conti but the Conti vs Bunny match from Rampage was super short and ended in a distraction finish just like a Divas match. Also, Bunny and Penelope have been mainly portrayed as valets/managers, so it really hurts Tay's credibility to lose to them.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> I love Tay Conti but the Conti vs Bunny match from Rampage was super short and ended in a distraction finish just like a Divas match. Also, Bunny and Penelope have been mainly portrayed as valets/managers, so it really hurts Tay's credibility to lose to them.


So any women match who finishes with a distraction while being short = Divas ?

That's a fucked up logic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Nope. But Wardlow, MJF, returning FTR etc. might be.


Wardlow possibly. But MJF would be another Miz and FTR would never go back after all their frustrations.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Wardlow possibly. But MJF would be another Miz and FTR would never go back after all their frustrations.


MJF would be another Miz. Exactly why WWE would want him -Miz isn´t getting younger. And never say never in wrestling.. With another management, I could see FTR going back


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> MJF would be another Miz. Exactly why WWE would want him -Miz isn´t getting younger. And never say never in wrestling.. With another management, I could see FTR going back


I don't think MJF would want that for himself though. He's on the path to being a top guy in AEW and is one of their most protected talents. He can't cut AEW type promos in WWE and would have no creative input. These guys all watch the same WWE shows that we watch and they see how they manage their talent and what goes on backstage so its doubtful in my personal opinion that many would jump ship, especially when Tony can match WWE or exceed them in contract value while presenting them like stars.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

yeahright2 said:


> MJF would be another Miz. Exactly why WWE would want him -Miz isn´t getting younger.


But they would not want...

Hangman Page and Jungle Boy, the potential next Shawn Michaels. 
Sammy Guevara, the next Eddie Guerrero.
Darby Allin, the next Jeff Hardy.

...according to you. You make no sense.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> But they would not want...
> 
> Hangman Page and Jungle Boy, the potential next Shawn Michaels.
> Sammy Guevara, the next Eddie Guerrero.
> ...


You´re not seeing the bigger picture (no pun intended). WWE has shifted interest to bigger guys. Jungle boy at 170 lbs and 5'10 is not the next HBK (billed at 225 and 6'1). Same thing with Sammy. He might be same height as Eddie was, but he´s lacking 40 lbs and the natural charisma.
And Darby as Jeff? Sure, they´re both taking insane bumps, but again; Darby is tiny. 
Unless those guys get on the gas, they´re not too interesting for WWE.



Prosper said:


> I don't think MJF would want that for himself though. He's on the path to being a top guy in AEW and is one of their most protected talents. He can't cut AEW type promos in WWE and would have no creative input. These guys all watch the same WWE shows that we watch and they see how they manage their talent and what goes on backstage so its doubtful in my personal opinion that many would jump ship, especially when Tony can match WWE or exceed them in contract value while presenting them like stars.


I don´t think he wants to go there now either.. But with all the new talent coming in, and those rumored to join, all the AEW "homegrown" talent will be moved down a notch in the hierachy -Who knows how they feel about that?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re not seeing the bigger picture (no pun intended). WWE has shifted interest to bigger guys. Jungle boy at 170 lbs and 5'10 is not the next HBK (billed at 225 and 6'1). Same thing with Sammy. He might be same height as Eddie was, but he´s lacking 40 lbs and the natural charisma.
> And Darby as Jeff? Sure, they´re both taking insane bumps, but again; Darby is tiny.
> Unless those guys get on the gas, they´re not too interesting for WWE.


I guess I really do not, cause Hangman, Sammy and Jungle Boy are the same size as MJF, who is no big dude either.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

On the topic of Jungle Boy to the Fed, he may not take kindly to this (note: Andrew Zarian is uber reliable)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432812016280932354


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> I don´t think he wants to go there now either.. But with all the new talent coming in, and those rumored to join, all the AEW "homegrown" talent will be moved down a notch in the hierachy -Who knows how they feel about that?


With all the new talent coming in, this is how I see things going for a lot of homegrown talent:

WWE:
-On TV 4 weeks per month almost guaranteed plus 9-12 PPV's almost guaranteed
-No creative input & strict scripts
-Great money
-Highly likely based on history that you'll be a jobber
-Highly likely based on history that you will be misused and wasted
-Bigger national/international exposure & bigger stage
-Stressful backstage atmosphere ((according to reports & what talent say)

AEW:
-On TV 2-3 weeks per month (Dynamite or Rampage) plus 2 PPV's a year, 3 max
-Creative input & no scripts
-Great money
-Highly likely based on history that you'll be presented as a star
-Highly likely based on history that you won't be wasted
-Smaller national/international exposure & smaller stage
-Great backstage atmosphere (according to reports & what talent say)

Which one sounds better? I guess we will just have to find out when contracts come up.

I don't know how they feel about taking a step down for Punk, Black, and Bryan, but I do think that they know that when they are on TV they will look good at least. I think they also realize that in this business you just have to wait your turn. If they go to WWE, in my opinion they'd be in worst spots compared to just dropping down a notch in hierarchy on Dynamite.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

ElTerrible said:


> I guess I really do not, cause Hangman, Sammy and Jungle Boy are the same size as MJF, who is no big dude either.


Miz isn´t big either by WWE standards, and that´s the role MJF would have. None of the other names you mentioned can talk like MJF


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> With all the new talent coming in, this is how I see things going for a lot of homegrown talent:
> 
> WWE:
> -On TV 4 weeks per month almost guaranteed plus 9-12 PPV's almost guaranteed
> ...


Your pros and cons aren´t accurate. Some talent have creative input in WWE -Wyatt for instance allegedly came up with 95% or more of his own material. And misused/wasted? Some of the talent they "misused" simply wasn´t that good to begin with. Obviously that doesn´t go for all of them, but you can´t just say they´re all going to be misused either.


For your AEW pros of presented as a star or not wasted -Lance Archer, MJF in a neverending feud with Jericho, FTR buried and forgotten for weeks after their match with the Bucks. Miro having competitive matches with jobbers, and spending ½ a year or more in a geek storyline about a videogame. AEW talent isn´t used better than they would have been in WWE.. In fact, none of them have exceeded the level they were at in WWE.

And it is a "wait for your turn" type of business, that´s right. But with top talent coming in, one could argue the initial talent had their turn before Andrade, Black, Punk, Bryan, Christian, maybe Adam Cole, maybe Wyatt etc, yet all that spotlight went to the EVP´s. The only homegrown talent that had a real shining was Darby, and he´s likely going to lose to a guy that hasn´t wrestled for 7 years at the upcoming PPV.

Anyway, all of this is pretty much off-topic, maybe we should just stop for now


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

3venflow said:


> On the topic of Jungle Boy to the Fed, he may not take kindly to this (note: Andrew Zarian is uber reliable)
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1432812016280932354


that shit is gonna bite them

JB gets all the ladies in a twist


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Who cares what WWE thinks of AEW? I couldn’t give a fuck. They should be worried about getting their own shit together.

Great card for tonight and as always I’m really looking forward to it!


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Prosper said:


> With all the new talent coming in, this is how I see things going for a lot of homegrown talent:
> 
> WWE:
> -On TV 4 weeks per month almost guaranteed plus 9-12 PPV's almost guaranteed
> ...


Under AEW. 

You can wrestle in other promotions. I think this should be viewed more seriously but it seems like it gets forgotten about by many.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Under AEW.
> 
> You can wrestle in other promotions. I think this should be viewed more seriously but it seems like it gets forgotten about by many.


this is a big thing seeing as how many people make use of it

true independent contractors


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> Your pros and cons aren´t accurate. Some talent have creative input in WWE -Wyatt for instance allegedly came up with 95% or more of his own material. And misused/wasted? Some of the talent they "misused" simply wasn´t that good to begin with. Obviously that doesn´t go for all of them, but you can´t just say they´re all going to be misused either.
> 
> 
> For your AEW pros of presented as a star or not wasted -Lance Archer, MJF in a neverending feud with Jericho, FTR buried and forgotten for weeks after their match with the Bucks. Miro having competitive matches with jobbers, and spending ½ a year or more in a geek storyline about a videogame. AEW talent isn´t used better than they would have been in WWE.. In fact, none of them have exceeded the level they were at in WWE.
> ...


We should stop but I gotta respond one last time. My bullet points are not 100% accurate for each and every talent, you're right, but they are for the most part. Archer has definitely been mostly wasted, but MJF/FTR have certainly not been. This feud with Jericho has definitely gone on too long, but he has been in feuds with Cody and Moxley, he is leader of a stable, and is also highly protected. He's been in Dynamite main events, won Blood and Guts, made Jericho tap out, gets HELLA promo time, and was a part of Stadium Stampede. Hardly wasted. Coming out of the Jericho feud he will only be going into another top tier feud. Its not the same thing.

Being "wasted" in AEW is not equivalent to being "wasted" within WWE. Wasted in WWE is sitting in a broom closet for 3 months in the case of Black then being taken off TV for no reason or being fed to Goldberg and released in the case of Wyatt, or making Jon Morrison, one of the most talented guys on their roster a comedy jobber, whereas wasted in AEW is being in feuds continually while not having a set plan like in the case of Archer, but still being presented well every now and then while not consistent, as in his win over Moxley. Or you could argue that wasted in AEW is wrestling on DARK far too often like in the case of Tay Conti, but even then its not like she's being jobbed out so its still not equivalent. Completely different levels.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rbl85 said:


> So any women match who finishes with a distraction while being short = Divas ?
> 
> That's a fucked up logic.


Well I hope Penelope vs Tay Conti delivers. I assume the ultimate pay off is the return of Anna Jay and Tay Jay just whoop Penelope and The Bunny's asses.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

MJF needs to come put with FTR here - ive almost forgotten they are aligned and in a group lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Geeee said:


> Well I hope Penelope vs Tay Conti delivers. I assume the ultimate pay off is the return of Anna Jay and Tay Jay just whoop Penelope and The Bunny's asses.


Highly possible


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> Well I hope Penelope vs Tay Conti delivers. I assume the ultimate pay off is the return of Anna Jay and Tay Jay just whoop Penelope and The Bunny's asses.


Is she set to come back soon?


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Prosper said:


> Is she set to come back soon?


I don't know how long she's been out, but it feels like forever at this point.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Garty said:


> I don't know how long she's been out, but it feels like forever at this point.


Yeah she's been gone for over 8 months now, just found this:

AEW star Anna Jay provides an injury update; Reveals her plans to return to the ring

Seems like she has no idea when she can come back but says she feels good.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Is she set to come back soon?


I can't think of any other reason to do this storyline.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Shameless plug for the ratings game 
AEW Ratings prediction game


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just over 5,900 tickets sold as of this afternoon, may hit 6,000 by bell time. It'll be the biggest Dynamite attendance since the North Carolina show, but not jam packed like All Out will be this weekend.

BTW, today is the third anniversary of All In. Wonder if it'll get a mention given it led to the creation of AEW and was one of the most important shows in modern history.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Punk's shoes during his promo tonight:







*


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AEW has an uncomfortable amount of shoe porn


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If they had a writer who is a writer, we would all be talking about them breaking 2 million this week. Instead, I predict this episode will drop below 1m.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mister Sinister said:


> If they had a writer who is a writer, we would all be talking about them breaking 2 million this week. Instead, I predict this episode will drop below 1m.


yea yea sure, time to wake up darling.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I really hope we get a good show tonight. Last week was so bad.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Adam Cole debuting tonight would certainly spice up the show heading into All Out and Rampage. I’d love to see him interrupt Punk since Darby’s not that good on promos


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mister Sinister said:


> If they had a writer who is a writer, we would all be talking about them breaking 2 million this week. Instead, I predict this episode will drop below 1m.


The only reason AEW even exists is because there was a billionaire who wanted to book his own wrestling show


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anna '99' Jay in the house for Dynamite #100?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433183959920390148


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Fun thing y'all might enjoy


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Anna '99' Jay in the house for Dynamite #100?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433183959920390148


This would be a nice Dynamite "eye candy" treat for the night. Run in to save Conti from the Bunny/Penelope beatdown.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’d like to see Punk open the show tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to seeing FTR/PNP, especially seeing FTR back in the ring. The 8-man could be decent too if it doesn't get too clustered with nonsense.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433211386813947904

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great news on Caster.

The steel cage for All Out is above the ring. Doesn't seem to be open-top, possibly to stop Fenix from killing himself with something insane like Cody nearly did against Wardlow.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

So glad I can watch live tonight, I have a feeling its gonna be a 8.5/10 show, wish I had some tree though


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Should be good show and Rampage hope so leading to the ppv.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Andrade vs PAC cancelled because of travelling issues. Man…I was so looking forward to it.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They have a GOAT movie as their lead in. Nice.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Posting this here too


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Posting this here too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


Atleast we still have QT on the card.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

What the fuck man thats a huge blow to the PPV


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

FTR vs. PnP opening tonight. Nice move as it gives them a good, uninterrupted 10-15 minutes to possibly blow off their feud.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> What the fuck man thats a huge blow to the PPV


The match I was really looking forward to. F this shite.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Please be a good show please be a good show please be a good show.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> FTR vs. PnP opening tonight. Nice move as it gives them a good, uninterrupted 10-15 minutes to possibly blow off their feud.


Meeeeeh. FTR actually puts me to sleep.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it 'live' today?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss FTR's truck entrance.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn, Cash is wrestling? Didnt he royally fuck himself recently? 0_o


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This should be great


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

nice pop for Santana and Ortiz


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whenever they wear the face paint you know it’s about to get real


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That TK announcement just killed my mood.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Damn starting off really strong, FTR vs Santana and Ortiz and then CM Punk? Pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> That TK announcement just killed my mood.


I know right that’s some shit, but hey it’s not in his control


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

One dive through the middle, one over the top. That was badass.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This is already better than anything that happened last week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Andrade vs PAC cancelled because of travelling issues. Man…I was so looking forward to it.


Did they mention this today?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

What was the TK announcement?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The crowd is a lot hotter this time around for this , this feud has been great and deserves a great crowd reaction I’m glad they’re getting it now.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I know right that’s some shit, but hey it’s not in his control


We know Andrade is there. PAC should consider moving permanently as well.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Lovin FTR Tribute gear to both Midnight Express & Blanchard Anderson simultaneously


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

I was looking forward to the pac match..who is having travel issues ?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good match


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

WrestleFAQ said:


> What was the TK announcement?





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

PAC won't be getting a serious push again until Covid ends or he moves to the States. A shame, he was portrayed as Hangman and Omega's equal in the early days.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW i dont think lockdowns will happen, rather just mask requirements.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

All Out took a hit for me personally with no Pac/Andrade on the card. I was looking forward to that the most alongside Bucks/Luchas. Cool for the Women's Battle Royal to get on the main card though I guess...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> PAC won't be getting a serious push again until Covid ends or he moves to the States. A shame, he was portrayed as Hangman and Omega's equal in the early days.


Too many issues sadly and unreliable.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony Schiavone in full Nitro mode shilling everything tonight


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn so no Pac vs Andrade? That sucks so who will they put in place? Fenix?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Botchy SinCara said:


> I was looking forward to the pac match..who is having travel issues ?


Obviously PAC.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn you dont see this reaction with 3 hours of Raw.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh SNAP, CM Punk to be up next?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TNT app is so trash. Spent 30 minutes trying to open it finally said fuck it and hit an illegal site. How's the match been?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Man Santana and Ortiz are great


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Excalibur just actually said Latinx. What a goof.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> TNT app is so trash. Spent 30 minutes trying to open it finally said fuck it and hit an illegal site. How's the match been?


Great so far better than the last one


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind Santana and Ortiz winning and then doing a rubber match for a title shot


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Posting this here too
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433215543792873474


All Out is cursed it's like every year something gets in postponed. Luckily nut much was put into the build so you can build it more via vignettes. Also might have to give Pac an ultimatum. Can't have him getting stuck constantly


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

I used to think of FTR as a white prison gang type of tag team, but then they are also wearing rainbow trunks which make think of gay people. So I am a little confused what they are trying to be.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Jr with the subtle ref jab


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Great so far better than the last one


Cool


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

These two teams don't seem to click that well.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow slowest ref count of all time, dude clearly going slow waiting for it to be broke up.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very good match!


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Botchy SinCara said:


> Jr with the subtle ref jab


And says the wrong name of the ref....Classic LMAO


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really good opener but a few awkward moments stopped it from being great. Great to see PnP finally get a big W though.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Hopefully FTR is done, they are so boring


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I liked that a lot. Already better than last week


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

2.0 make me laugh 😂 I’m a fan!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

AEW brought in FTR to beat in the undercard to make them look lesser than the Bucks


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dope match and good way to open


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> All Out is cursed it's like every year something gets in postponed. Luckily nut much was put into the build so you can build it more via vignettes. Also might have to give Pac an ultimatum. Can't have him getting stuck constantly


Who really wants to watch that women's battle royale though? Lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW brought in FTR to beat in the undercard to make them look lesser than the Bucks


They’re pretty damn boring honestly.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

I haven’t ordered the PPV yet. I’m not sure I will.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Punk better not cater to the crowd and be soft again. Lets get down to business already and give a real promo


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Strong opening to the show. Maybe should've put that match on last week's show.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

So curious what's replacing pacs match


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> I haven’t ordered the PPV yet. I’m not sure I will.


Yeah the card is kinda meh..Only match that sells it is Punk vs Darby, just don't know if I can justify dropping $60


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> They’re pretty damn boring honestly.


They're fine. I know the AEW fanbase doesn't like them because they don't do 15 sloppy looking highspots every 60 seconds, but they're solid


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Botchy SinCara said:


> So curious what's replacing pacs match


The women's battle royale lol...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The XL 2 said:


> AEW brought in FTR to beat in the undercard to make them look lesser than the Bucks


And if PnP lost it would be, “Santana and Ortiz are being wasted” lol FTR has been treated well


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

The XL 2 said:


> They're fine. I know the AEW fanbase doesn't like them because they don't do 15 sloppy looking highspots every 60 seconds, but they're solid


Nah fam, they were boring in the WWE, they're still boring


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

TheMenace said:


> Strong opening to the show. Maybe should've put that match on last week's show.


Keep in mind Cash Wheeler had a gruesome injury, so he maybe wasn't ready to go last week


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> They’re pretty damn boring honestly.


Wow no wonder people will treat ftr as an afterthought after all the good signing aew have made..


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

The people are all Punkd out.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AnonymousOne said:


> Yeah the card is kinda meh..Only match that sells it is Punk vs Darby, just don't know if I can justify dropping $60


$60?


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Really don't need the fans to sing ..cult of personality as well


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

TheFiend666 said:


> Punk better not cater to the crowd and be soft again. Lets get down to business already and give a real promo


Yeah the happy for luck Punk is meh


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

It’s bad enough that the bucks buried ftr now this?


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Punk looking gooooooooood.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk looks different...shaved or something? lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is very self-aware.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk is pretty much speaking on his own, no script


----------



## BMark66 (Apr 8, 2021)

Madball sweatshirt is sick!


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Doesn't seem like his pop was as big this time, or am I tripping?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I like heel Punk. So, I don't care if they eventually turn lol


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They're letting these nerds be the first to lay hands on Punk? lmao


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

2.0 are such dweebs


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Punk looks like he's in stage IV bone marrow cancer. Someone get the guy a sandwich. A big one.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They're punking Punk lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CM Punk showing his UFC defense out there


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why did they stop beating on Punk until Darby's music played? LMFAO


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Jabroni jobberinos attacking Punk.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Daniel Garcia in an angle with Punk? Lmao


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk getting physical!!!!


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

That GTS looked good


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

1 week too late?


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Seeing Sting and Punk in the same ring is surreal


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sting Mark for life










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Are they trying to turn Darby into the next Sting?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

idk i guess its cool but meh lol


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Sting never talks but that was a good promo


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

Man I'm hyped for this match


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Well. That was perfect.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess we get Sting, Darby and Punk against Garcia and 2.0 6-man tag next week on Dynamite?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Really JR? Omega's the best wrestler in the world? coulda swore you said that was Orton not long ago, guess Omega scolding you changed your mind huh?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome segment, nice seeing the GTS from Punk again. 2.0 are top tier jobbers.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Did what it was supposed to.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ross says Kenny Omega is the best wrestler in the world. Didnt he say Randy Orton was a few months ago?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So are those guys gonna invade the Punk/Darby match at All Out? The booking should be interesting at the PPV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Didn't care for the segment due to the jobbers and Sting, but excited for the match nonetheless


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I want CM Punk to finish Darby Allin at All Out with a Pepsi Plunge!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Really JR? Omega's the best wrestler in the world? coulda swore you said that was Oroton not long ago, guess Omega scolding you changed your mind huh?


You know JR just runs his mouth for a check. It’ll be a new best in the world next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

AnonymousOne said:


> The women's battle royale lol...


We still need a match for the pre-show though.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Really JR? Omega's the best wrestler in the world? coulda swore you said that was Oroton not long ago, guess Omega scolding you changed your mind huh?


He saw the light. 🤣


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Tonight was actually smart booking of the show. Putting the best stuff all in the first hour


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s crazy how weak the show was last week compared to what they’re giving us tonight. Poor Milwaukee. 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

tonys face lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lmao Tony Schiavone


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

MJF's interaction with the camera is so fucking good.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Just imagine the promo between CM Punk and MJF, thats gonna be amazing when it happens.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Why did they stop beating on Punk until Darby's music played? LMFAO


I wish Tony Khan wouldn't succumb to clichéd WWE style writing such as the entrance music hitting when a wrestler comes out. Then the slow walk when someone is getting their ass kicked. 

On a positive note he's mastered getting the most financial mileage out of a huge debut and the video packages are incredible.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Just imagine the promo between CM Punk and MJF, thats gonna be amazing when it happens.


epic


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

TBH I think JR and Tony need to both me moved to backstage roles. Both annoy me too much.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Yikes. That Ali comment might get MJF cancelled


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Trophies said:


> So are those guys gonna invade the Punk/Darby match at All Out? The booking should be interesting at the PPV.


Lets hope not, those guys are dweebs


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Tonight was actually smart booking of the show. Putting the best stuff all in the first hour


Yeah, not much else interest me the rest of the way


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m watching it a bit behind but so far the opening tag is entertaining. The crowd chanting for both teams was great. And also, either team could win, it’s not predictable. Both teams look strong. People have criticised the booking of both of these teams, and I don’t think it’s justified after this match.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AnonymousOne said:


> Lets hope not, those guys are dweebs


yeah i mean they was a jobber team from NXT, no idea why they're being featured in any kind of important role, especially being the first ones to get physical with Punk.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MJF does a promo about dethroning a GOAT, he picks Ali instead of Jordan. What an idiot


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This should be no longer than 5 min


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

OC is gonna beat everyone in the MHO and cause Hardy to go insane so that he can do Broken Matt in front of a live crowd... maybe.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Oof, think I am out. Not sure why we have to watch this match lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now the show starts going downhill lol. And we gotta suffer through a Bucks match coming up, yay....


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Yikes. That Ali comment might get MJF cancelled


Ali has been dead for 5 years so probably not. If he were still alive, no way he'd say that


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> And now the show starts going downhill lol.


Agree. AEW really needs to cut some of these acts


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Honestly great show thus far.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Atrocious looking standing switches


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Please end the match during the commercial


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Jack Evans looking a little thicc. Wrestling in a shirt


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'd fear for my life wrestling 2021 Jack Evans.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AnonymousOne said:


> Agree. AEW really needs to cut some of these acts


I mean they got Andrade, Archer, Black, Miro, a ton of great wrestlers on their roster and we gotta get Orange Cassidy vs Jack Evans? Thats shit that should be on Dark or Elevation.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Holy shit. It actually ended during commercial 😂😂😂


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

A finish during PIP?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> I mean they got Andrade, Archer, Black, Miro, a ton of great wrestlers on their roster and we gotta get Orange Cassidy vs Jack Evans? Thats shit that should be on Dark or Elevation.


There’s no way of watching an Andrade match as it seems. F this.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Mr316 said:


> Please end the match during the commercial


Lol called it.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Matt Hardy and/or his faction getting more Dynamite time than talent like Sammy and Thunder Rosa is ridiculous. If you're going to just put on wrestling matches just for wrestling, I'd have Sammy facing Dante Martin.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is that the first time a match ever ended in p and p lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They ended a match in picture and picture? Lmao


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mr316 said:


> Please end the match during the commercial


They answered my prayer! 😂


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

It finished during commercial lmao!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matt Hardy and/or his faction getting more Dynamite time than talent like Sammy and Thunder Rosa is ridiculous. If you're going to just put on wrestling matches just for wrestling, I'd have Sammy facing Dante Martin.


Yeah where the fuck is Dante Martin? a few weeks ago he got a ton of buzz and was over as fuck for his performance, then he just vanished. But they manage to get matt Hardy's slow broken down ass on the show every fucking week though...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Randy Lahey said:


> Matt Hardy and/or his faction getting more Dynamite time than talent like Sammy and Thunder Rosa is ridiculous. If you're going to just put on wrestling matches just for wrestling, I'd have Sammy facing Dante Martin.


I'd rather you save your high profile talent like Sammy, Rosa,PnP, FTR for big matches than have them on every week.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> They answered my prayer! 😂


Great. Now pray for an Andrade match and Riho returning at All Out.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Is it just me but the audio is much better this Dynamite? The music sounds louder and more clear.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433230162133504001


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

This show has been pretty unpredictable tonight. I’m a fan.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess Best Friends vs HFO clusterfuck for the buy-in?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Randy Lahey said:


> Ross says Kenny Omega is the best wrestler in the world. Didnt he say Randy Orton was a few months ago?


Ross is a pro and will put over his promotion on TV. On his podcast it's a different story


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wonder if that match ending was mistimed or deliberate. I think it's smart to end a match during PIP every now and then to show viewers things can happen during commercials.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'd rather you save your high profile talent like Sammy, Rosa,PnP, FTR for big matches than have them on every week.


Rosa hasn't been on dynamite in forever and Sammy's had like 2 matches in 3 months vs Spears/MJF. I mean, if you want Dynamite to get huge ratings, you gotta put on your stars. That doesn't mean endless rematches, but it does mean putting them on every week.

Seems like they put Darby on a lot (which makes sense), but they also put on Hardy/OC way too much with better talent not getting on TV.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Wonder if that match ending was mistimed or deliberate. I think it's smart to end a match during PIP every now and then to show viewers things can happen during commercials.


Agree. Good call especially with the fact that absolutely no one cared about the match.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Miro- "God's champion only stays down in a hotel room for his wife after a match" loool!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433231277444976641


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I give ZERO fucks about Moxley vs a japanese jobber.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433231277444976641


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Replacing Tony with JR lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR in the middle of the ring? That's been a while


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Poor Jim looks absolutely exhausted.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol that Moxley match at All Out is so weak, did they just pick a name out of a hat from NJPW to get his opponent? Cause i mean why have him face one of the big stars like Oakada, Naito, Jay White, Tanashi or anyone else lol.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Jim Ross sounds like he's going to cry. WTF is wrong with him?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

JR live in the ring…let’s see how this goes lol


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jim Ross doesn't look too good. He needs some rest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR looks like he's a had a few cold brews or shots


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Damn. J.R. looking rough. Not looking healthy at all. He's getting up there in age.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Jim Ross doesn't look too good. He needs some rest.


He's fine, just a little whiskey im sure lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

You think JR is choked up because Jericho is actually retiring?


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

J.R. turns 70 in January. Wow -- I didn't realize he was quite that old.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Jericho will win IMO but get the shit beaten out of him after so he can Fozzy off. And MJF will wear his MJF 3-1 Jericho shirt and say he retired Jericho anyway.

... then Jericho can return for a new Best of 7 with MJF. 🤣


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

YESSSSS JERICHO!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did JR feel like he was about to cry during that intro? i thought he was about to announce a close friend of his died or something.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine if Jericho turns on Ross and gives him the judas effect? lol jk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why did JR feel like he was about to cry during that intro? i thought he was about to announce a close friend of his died or something.


He's probably crying since his bottle was empty lol


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Randy Lahey said:


> Jim Ross sounds like he's going to cry. WTF is wrong with him?


I thought that too, maybe he's just tired of living.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol that was blunt


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Jericho's jacket is missing some spikes


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Chris is very upset about losing to MJF. I guess he forgot about doing jobs to Fandango and JTG in WWE and getting punched into a pool of orange juice by Orange Cassidy.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Is it just me but the audio is much better this Dynamite? The music sounds louder and more clear.


It's not just you, the audio production is better than usual...guess with 3 shows in the building they've spent the extra to try and get it right.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This is making Jericho look pathetic "I've lost like 3 straight matches against this guy but its not over until i get a win" move the fuck on man.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

This a work. Jericho will be back. He has a tour.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

So why is JR in the ring? He is not interviewing him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> This is making Jericho look pathetic "I've lost like 3 straight matches against this guy but its not over until i get a win" move the fuck on man.


Basically Jericho is being a sore loser, needs to keep begging until he wins.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Is Fozzy/Jericho really playing all these dates? They have a ton of them this month and next.









Tour Dates - FOZZYROCK.com







fozzyrock.com


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Jericho vs MJF should of been a good ol kiss my ass match instead.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> So why is JR in the ring? He is not interviewing him.


Just a tired old prop i guess.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Don’t know why people are calling 2.0 jobbers!!! They’re fucking famous in AEW now. They’re winning in life right now. I’ve only watched up until the Punk segment so far and everything about this show has been 10/10 so far 🔥


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Man, they are selling the PPV tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ross is like...Fuck this, i'm sitting down having one more cold one.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The biggest heel move MJF could pull is making fans listen to Jericho's commentary every week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Man, they are selling the PPV tonight.


it's like they just realized they have one this weekend right? lol. too bad this wasn't being promoted as good weeks ago lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Randy Lahey said:


> Is Fozzy/Jericho really playing all these dates? They have a ton of them this month and next.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spreading Co, Spreading Co, Spreading COVID.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice video from Darby


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Has Hobbs even won a match on TV yet.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> So why is JR in the ring? He is not interviewing him.


Yeah, he just introduced Jericho, he didn't interview him.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Does Hook think he's Don Jon or something?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hoss match incoming


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs got in better shape. Looks like a million bucks


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

I hope Jericho does retire after Sunday. He served his purpose in aew


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hook looked taller than Cage there. When is he gonna debut? Something tells me he's more ring ready than Arn's boy.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433234564122619904


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hook looks like one of those TikTok kids. 😂


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm very intrigued by what Darby Allin considers "dying trying"


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I'm liking Hobbs' attire. It has a nice Harlem Heat feel to it.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I feel like I should go see Jericho/Fozzy...I've never really even listened to them though lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

In a business where everyone is concerned with doing sloppy and weak looking athletic high spots, Wil Hobbs has very physical smashmouth and believable offense. A breath of fresh air.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433234564122619904


WWE booking him that strong on Chicago is the biggest surprise of his WWE career lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ham and Egger said:


> Hook looks like one of those TikTok kids. 😂


AEW's weakest demo is young girls/women. Debut Hook asap.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

3venflow said:


> Hook looked taller than Cage there. When is he gonna debut? Something tells me he's more ring ready than Arn's boy.


Nah something tells me he can't do shit seeing as they've yet to trust him in any kind of match or physical altercation other than to do some generic stomps in random beatdowns. He's just there cause his daddy's Taz and in AEW if you got any kind of offspring they automatically get a job being paid thousands just to stand around.


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

Is talking like a mouse part of Allin's character, or does he really not know how to project his voice?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Hobbs looks like Stevie Ray's cousin


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Free Agent Signing? Adam Cole lol


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Britt about the troll the world, it's not going to be Cole.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chris22 said:


> I feel like I should go see Jericho/Fozzy...I've never really even listened to them though lol


I saw Fozzy when they didn't have their own songs yet. Was a fun show because it was the night of a WWE house show and there were other wrestlers there.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

No one cares about Cage.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> Nah something tells me he can't do shit seeing as they've yet to trust him in any kind of match or physical altercation other than to do some generic stomps in random beatdowns. He's just there cause his daddy's Taz and in AEW if you got any kind of offspring they automatically get a job being paid thousands just to stand around.


He's done a bunch of suplexes on Dark jobbers, they just don't want him throwing around established talent yet.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Really JR? Omega's the best wrestler in the world? coulda swore you said that was Orton not long ago, guess Omega scolding you changed your mind huh?


Not at all. He said Orton is the best on his own show and not at work. This is work, so he´s saying what he´s paid to say.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This has been better than I expected so far.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433233494327664641


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Free agent will be Ruby Soho, right? Is Britt going to start a women's faction?

Imagine it was Tessa.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I'm here for this:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433233494327664641*


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Good match but Cage is starting to look like a bum. 

When is the last time he actually beat a decent singles competitor?


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Kingston with a great promo and then Miro just absolutely killed it 🔥🔥🔥 Short and sweet and funny as fuck, I actually laughed out loud and he looks fucking amazing.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Cage got fucked over lol he needs to win something


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Isn't Hobb's finisher just Ricky starks finisher but reversed?


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Hobbs needed that win. Hobbs could be a major player if they use him right.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Well, that's an upset. Cage needs some backup.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Bring your man out Britt.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Imagine thinking you actually have to distract Rick Knox for him to ignore rules.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

God damn this goof again…


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Hook being Taz's real life son, with that hair, is hard to believe.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Woooh








Black!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

QT has Funkasaurus JR in his entourage


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Love how this jobber has his own stable full of unknown bland generic dudes anyone barely knows.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

rich110991 said:


> Kingston with a great promo and then Miro just absolutely killed it 🔥🔥🔥 Short and sweet and funny as fuck, I actually laughed out loud and he looks fucking amazing.


When I first saw Kingston I really didn't know what to think of him, I was like "Who the fuck is this guy?!" but to be honest he's kinda won me over. I'm not like a fan of him or anything but I've actually been enjoying him.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

QT/BigShow...why..this was on last week


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big Show still messing with QT who jobbed to a jobber last week LMFAO


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

I feel like I’m watching a PPV 😂


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

QT added more geeks to faction???


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Get QT out of here


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Big Show can barely move. What is this…


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

What kind of dumb clusterfuck


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao like he needs the help with these jobbers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Overall good show, no pun intended.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Biggest turn since The Shield.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Big Show can barely move. What is this…


A preview of next Sunday’s clusterfuck.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Billy Gunn is fucking jacked


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh there we go…Gunn Club turn


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice and short 2 min build to the PPV. Thank God we don’t have to sit through a long ass QT promo.

Edit:Whoaa hahaha


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

They really still are giving QT TV time huh? Oh wow...a Billy Gunn turn in 2021? How fresh!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jr called him Show LOL


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

QT: There's always a plan B...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

SWERVE, BRO!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD BILLY GUN VS BIG SHOW In 2021!!!!!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

JR called him big show lol


----------



## Cube2 (Oct 5, 2019)

now that was a shocking turn, good job AEW


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ok I do like that AEW gave me the opportunity to boo The Gunn Club


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Why Billy?! Why?!


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

RIP Show-Gunn.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

This segment was just useless!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

"Major signing?" Hmmmmm


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This major signing from Britt sounds like a swerve, would they really be that obvious about it?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Billy Gun vs Big Show! Happy 1999 everyone!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Billy Gunn is a DILF, I can't lie.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wasnt expecting that, good PPV build even though I still don’t give a shit


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Billy Gun vs Big Show! Happy 1999 everyone!


Billy still holding a grudge over something or what lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I expect Britt to announce some sort of endorsement deal or something


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Why the fuck are they continuing to give QT Marshall goddamn TV time? I fucking hate Cody rHHHodes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Adam Cole bout to burst on the scene, Cole doesn’t need some grand debut/entrance I’d be fine with them just getting him on the show tonight if that’s the plan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA TROLL JOB.


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Big Show and Billy Gunn in 2021 is a fucking travesty bro


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

They definitely need to refurbish the QT character. 
Who gives an ounce of credit to someone wearing a bloody bowling shirt?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn all 3 looking pretty fine.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I think this just about confirms that Cole is AEW bound.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I think this just about confirms that Cole is AEW bound.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hahaha, great trolling by Britt.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Biggest turn since The Shield.


It was time for someone to turn and not Big Show lmfao!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Is kip Sabian still employed?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Trolling hard lol nice way to get some heat on Britt


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Jamie still doesn't do the DMD thing lol!


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

I don’t give two shits about Penelope pitstop


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Dirty Jim Ross’s favorite moment of the show.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Anna Jay possibly making her come back here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Britt just popped a rating to disappoint me more than Tony Khan has recently. *


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Is kip Sabian still employed?


Yep, had surgery and is out for a while.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Billy still holding a grudge over something or what lol


Fresh feuds!


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's time to push Penelope Ford!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Chris22 said:


> Jamie still doesn't do the DMD thing lol!


...and now in the Battle Royal. She either wins it and immediately turns on Britt Baker or her and Reba stop Thunder Rosa from winning.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Dirty Jim Ross’s favorite moment of the show.


Lots of ass to enjoy for good ol JR LOL


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tay is trying some convoluted moves and it look sloppy as hell. Her ass looks great tho!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JR sweating bullets over there trying not to get cancelled


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Remember the fake power outage that foreshadowed Malakai's debut? Wonder if they just did that again and Adam Cole bay bay links up with The Elite after the main event.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Lots of ass to enjoy for good ol JR LOL


Probably the only reason why he hasn’t quit yet.


----------



## Wizak10 (Jul 9, 2020)

Man the camera work is fresh change from WWE, fuck Kevin Dunn, I don’t have to see 3000 cuts and shakes here at least


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Guys, they put all the big things in the first hour. Should we expect a surprise in these last 30 minutes?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Prosper said:


> JR sweating bullets over there trying not to get cancelled


How did he survive with King all them years lmao!


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I’m still wondering why Tony Khan gave Milwaukee such a shitty show last week. 😂


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> How did he survive with King all them years there the Diva days lmao!


King intercepted the jailbait before anyone else saw them.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

French Connection said:


> Guys, they put all the big things in the first hour. Should we expect a surprise in these last 30 minutes?


Lol AEW has spoiled it’s fanbase, always expecting something crazy to go down


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I appreciate the camera work on the tackle against the buckle


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Jesus Tay has got a phatty


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Anna Jay possibly making her come back here.


Let’s hope soon.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Wizak10 said:


> Man the camera work is fresh change from WWE, fuck Kevin Dunn, I don’t have to see 3000 cuts and shakes here at least


This 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bunch of hotties


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Lol AEW has spoiled it’s fanbase, always expecting something crazy to go down


Yep, it's like they get a big surprise and they love it but 2mins later they start discussing what the next surprise could be lol!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna likely would attack Conti


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Not the first time Penelope has given someone a crab.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*At least Britt looked cute while giving underwhelming announcements 🤷







*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is better than watching Nia Jax, anyday lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

JR’s favorite AEW moment right there.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Anna jay!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hey baby. Come to butthead.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Two Sheds said:


> Not the first time Penelope has given someone a crab.


Is this why Kip has been MIA lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Watch it...swerve??


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anna Booty Jay!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

YESSSSSS


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Who?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Yes gawd Anna Jay


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

That had to be a sarcastic this is awesome chant.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought they were going to kiss for a second there.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Tay Conti is so hot


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rosa!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

THUNDER ROSAAAAA


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You guys. Lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anna Jay is THE star of this division.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Anna Jay/Conti vs Bunny/Ford is the hottest tag match I'll ever see. 🥵🥵🥵


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

JR a little TOO happy to see Anna Jay.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

So the women's battle royal only has 2 spots left.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> JR a little TOO happy to see Anna Jay.


He's spilled all his bbq sauce


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Geez, AEW is trying to make us get burnt out on Punk lol


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

I think I’m skipping the Buy In.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*That match gave me Divas era flashbacks.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Bring Riho back


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice, advertising Miro for Rampage this time! CM Punk as well, plus Darby/Garcia, Jamie Hayter in action... looking forward to Rampage this week.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Two Sheds said:


> JR a little TOO happy to see Anna Jay.


He might be old but he's still got the bbq sauce.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ham and Egger said:


> Anna Jay/Conti vs Bunny/Ford is the hottest tag match I'll ever see. 🥵🥵🥵


Could main event Dynamite every week.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I seriously do not see how Jade has any time to do anything other than work out and color her hair.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Fuckin PAC vs Andrade cancelled I’m still pissed


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Shame Tay Conti never made it to WWE´s main roster. Would have been more fun, if she got fired for stiff kicking Nia and then seeing a shootfight break out, where she dislocated Nia´s shoulder. 😇


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So much has happened on this show and we still got 20 minutes left!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> He's spilled all his bbq sauce


It’s a mess at the announce table.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Could main event Dynamite every week.


Conti makes me "happy"


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Whoanma said:


> Bring Riho back


They should change her name to Ri-who? lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> I seriously do not see how Jade has any time to do anything other than work out and color her hair.


*Well, her other job is literally to sell workout plans, lol.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Fuckin PAC vs Andrade cancelled I’m still pissed


Yup. You and me both.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Whoanma said:


> Bring Riho back


She's more over than all the blond Barbie girls combined.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Fuckin PAC vs Andrade cancelled I’m still pissed


I didn't want to watch PAC losing against him anyway


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What’s the point in having a World title?


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

They need to get that man out of the women division. SMH


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

I could watch 3 hours if Conti, The Bunny and Anna Jay dancing


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

They should of kept Andrade on the card. Open challenge. Adam Cole.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Fuckin PAC vs Andrade cancelled I’m still pissed


 Surprised they didn´t do a replacement angle, which makes me think Andrade will just walk to the ring with a certain somebody, who will cut a promo about Pac instead.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Main event starting early. Lots of time for post-match shenanigans


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

I would drink Conti's bath water NGL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Waiting for @bdon to wake up and give JR 30 lashes for this.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433243339516792838*


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I literally have no idea why Marko Stunt has a job. There is no logical explanation.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

You think Jungle Boy had sex with Anna Jay before his match?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Marko Stunt's AEW salary is the biggest waste of money ever spent on a wrestler, every paycheck he receives is basically for him walking to ringside an acting like a dumb ass and adding absolutely nothing to every segment he's a part of.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


*Jade put some extra seasoning on that right hand @Prosper *


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

French Connection said:


> I didn't want to watch PAC losing against him anyway


I would have been fine with PAC losing via aggressive fuckery cuz he would have gotten his win back anyway, but I wanted the All Out match more than I cared for the result



ElTerrible said:


> Surprised they didn´t do a replacement angle, which makes me think Andrade will just walk to the ring with a certain somebody, who will cut a promo about Pac instead.


Ric Flair cutting a promo on PAC?


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

First hour ruled. Second hour blows. Why the fuck are jungle boy and Lucas bros wrestling again so lame 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Callis looking fly...


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Yay! The Young F*cks.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

This song sucks


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ric Flair will apparently be at All Out, have a feeling the plan may have been for him to help Andrade beat PAC.


----------



## iamjethro (Oct 3, 2019)

Rebel is a woman!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Jade put some extra seasoning on that right hand @Prosper *


Clocked the shit outta my girl lol, they didn’t even let her cut her promo first 😂 I really hope this is just battle Royal build and they’re not doing a Rosa vs Jade feud, neither woman should be losing


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Ric Flair will apparently be at All Out, have a feeling the plan may have been for him to help Andrade beat PAC.


All of that went down the shitter.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> I literally have no idea why Marko Stunt has a job. There is no logical explanation.


He has to have pics/videos of Tony with a dog. Nothing else makes sense.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Clocked the shit outta my girl lol, they didn’t even let her cut her promo first 😂 I really hope this is just battle Royal build and they’re not doing a Rosa vs Jade feud, neither woman should be losing


They could do some sort of tag match with Nyla Rose taking the fall or something


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> So much has happened on this show and we still got 20 minutes left!


This format is exactly what i enjoyed from the one a while back that was great. The last week's show was pretty shit. This one is solid.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

iamjethro said:


> Rebel is a woman!


Astute observation


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Anyone else find Rosa sexy too?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And now lets watch some meaningless acrobatics folks.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The show felt way more important this week. Good job.*


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Prosper said:


> Clocked the shit outta my girl lol, they didn’t even let her cut her promo first 😂 I really hope this is just battle Royal build and they’re not doing a Rosa vs Jade feud, neither woman should be losing


What has happened today makes me think Jade vs. Nyla will battle along the ropes, Thunder Rosa dumps them both over at the same time, then Jamie Hayter wins and Britt Baker will be in for a surprise.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

AnonymousOne said:


> Anyone else find Rosa sexy too?


*In street clothes, yes.*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Best I've seen from Luchasaurus for a long time here.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match has been damn good love the pacing


----------



## mdinca (Apr 9, 2018)

AEW might be fast and furious but their choreography needs a lot of work.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

AnonymousOne said:


> Anyone else find Rosa sexy too?


Between her and Tay Conti´s appearances on the Sammy VLOGs, I think his girlfriend is plenty relieved, he´s putting a ring on it.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What a waste of time


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Do The Bucks wrestle every week? sure feels like they do, meanwhile FTR wrestle once every 5 months or so.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

A great eight man tag slightly marred by the eighteen billion superkicks from nearly every participant.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

New champs confirmed 😍


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Rey Fénix is so bueno. F the F*cks btw.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Holy shit wasn’t expecting that, Lucha Bros could win at All Out


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Christian run-in in 5.. 4...


----------



## H4L (Dec 22, 2009)

Five minutes left…seems like a good time to bring out Cole.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I thought Omega was Adam Cole for a split second.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Wonder if Kenny's black hair will last longer than Cody's


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Some things


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

3venflow said:


> New champs confirmed 😍


We can only hope!


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Omega is hilarious lol


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Hilarious how Christian does a spear now 😂


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

Why they acting like the ratings are off the charts lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol I love Kenny Omega


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

When did Omega die his hair lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, why was the cage there?


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Lol I love Kenny Omega


Me too, pure entertainment


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Some things


Joe Rogan is an idiot lmao!!


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

WOOOHHHH










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Is it me or is this not getting boos


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, why was the cage there?


Same arena for the PPV


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Theres a cage and they aren't even throwing them into a cage lol


----------



## TheMenace (May 26, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Some things


Is Joe really that stupid or is he doing that to pander to a crowd? Sigh...


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

What the hell is Marko Stunt going to do lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Is it me or is this not getting boos


Crickets, no one cares about Christian vs Omega.


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Marko is terrible


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cage is in a Cage!!! BAW GAWD


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Crickets, no one cares about Christian vs Omega.


Should of been Omega vs Hangman


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, why was the cage there?


*They're in Chicago and the pay-per-view is in Chicago. Saves construction time on Sunday.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Kenny lmao


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Some good heel shit to end the show.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is a mess, there's too much going on.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chris22 said:


> Joe Rogan is an idiot lmao!!





TheMenace said:


> Is Joe really that stupid or is he doing that to pander to a crowd? Sigh...


Joe is just one of those conspiracy guys lol


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Holy shit thought Marko Stunt was gonna fall and break his legs.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AnonymousOne said:


> Should of been Omega vs Hangman


Exactly, and it was kind of a bullshit reason he left cause his wife is gonna have a baby, they work 1 day a fucking week, is it really that much to ask of him to show up for Dynamite once a week?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Bit of a cluster fuck but they've done a good job of making The Elite seem unbeatable at this point.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good show, i approved


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

KING KENNY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFiend666 (Oct 5, 2019)

That segment was mid and the crowd was dead LMAO but hey continue to put these old farts like Christian and Big show in matches AEW...Mark Henry next im sure


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

They're really going to have Christian beat Omega again aren't they ? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Very fun show. Much better than last week.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Crickets, no one cares about Christian vs Omega.


 for such a beating and solid heel tactic the boos should of been thunderous. Also what a weird time not to use blood


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cutler and his spray is a one man army!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

AnonymousOne said:


> They're really going to have Christian beat Omega again aren't they ? 🤦‍♂️


No.

This isn't the WWE dude.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> When did Omega die his hair lol


He looks weird with black hair. I guess because I am so used to his blonde hair.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Waiting for @bdon to wake up and give JR 30 lashes for this.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433243339516792838*


I don’t mind getting the people’s names wrong. Shit happens.

Getting the company’s name wrong that is signing your checks for the last 3 years? That’s a different story.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

AnonymousOne said:


> They're really going to have Christian beat Omega again aren't they ? 🤦‍♂️


I think Lucha Bros win and Kenny retains


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AnonymousOne said:


> They're really going to have Christian beat Omega again aren't they ? 🤦‍♂️


No way that happens Kenny wins guaranteed


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Joseph92 said:


> He looks weird with black hair. I guess because I am so used to his blonde hair.


I think he looks better with black hair


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Was there any easter eggs from Kenny in that segment? I need to listen to it again.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

TheMenace said:


> Is Joe really that stupid or is he doing that to pander to a crowd? Sigh...


Healed him up in three days. Not too shabby.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433246187658821635


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Really good go-home show. A little surprised they had Christian go into the PPV on a beatdown but I still think Kenny wins.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Jump starts!
After births!


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, and it was kind of a bullshit reason he left cause his wife is gonna have a baby, they work 1 day a fucking week, is it really that much to ask of him to show up for Dynamite once a week?


I miss him, he's my favorite


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I thought that was a real fun show. Even the women's match started botchy but they recovered to have a decent match.


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433250026097086465


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I love how Kenny was just talking shit the whole time, cool new look too


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Boxingfan said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433250026097086465


5 second pose. Lol.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Kenny would have fit in the Attitude Era like a glove, right next to Shawn and Hunter’s jokes haha


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Whoanma said:


> 5 second pose. Lol.


Definitely should have said: For the benefit of those with flash photography.


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

bdon said:


> Kenny would have fit in the Attitude Era like a glove, right next to Shawn and Hunter’s jokes haha


There's no doubt he grew up watching the AE, he really is a cheesy fuck but man he can work a match too.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Kenny used to be pretty mic shy in AEW. Zero fucks given now.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Kenny used to be pretty mic shy in AEW. Zero fucks given now.


And he works it to his own distinct character.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@Whoanma

Look who is back.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433253565674438659


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

3venflow said:


> @Whoanma
> 
> Look who is back.
> 
> ...


She traded flights with Pac i guess


----------



## AnonymousOne (Aug 19, 2021)

Whoanma said:


> $60?


Actually $49.99


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> @Whoanma
> 
> Look who is back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> @Whoanma
> 
> Look who is back.
> 
> ...


I hope she's fighting Heather Reckless, who's probably at least 3" shorter than her


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

AnonymousOne said:


> Actually $49.99


It’s still robbery.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

In hindsight, Britt being the big free agent signing is kind of interesting news. She was one of the first people signed by AEW and her contract obviously came up and was renewed. That means we could be seeing some of the other early signings come up.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Dynamite Review:

-Really enjoyed FTR vs Santana/Ortiz and thought it was better than their first match. Crowd was a lot hotter for this than the first time around. Was kind of confused as to why they had such a quiet reaction the first time because this feud has been one of the best on the show recently. Tonight was much better though. Loving the transformation of Santana and Ortiz, they've leaned up and they have gotten much smoother when delivering their offense. FTR still looks as good as ever. Match ended kind of abruptly I thought, but good match with the right winner. One would have assumed that PnP were next for a tag title reign, but now that Ray Fenix got pinned in the main event, it makes the cage match a lot more unpredictable. The Lucha Bros have a real chance of winning the gold this Sunday.

-The Punk/Darby/Sting/2.0 segment was very well booked. Loved every minute. They didn't do too much and gave the audience just enough to wet their appetite before the PPV. 2.0 are some top-tier jobbers for sure. The guys are funny and they bump their asses off. Their leader Daniel Garcia is pushed relatively well for a bottom-of-the-card guy as well. The guy is great in the ring and should be getting the TV time he's been getting. It probably won't last long but I'm sure he's enjoying his time on AEW right now, having already faced Moxley on national TV, and now Darby this Friday. These guys went from NXT to being in the ring with Sting, Punk, and Darby. Talk about a dream come true. Punk's content here was very good, so was Stings. Having Punk tease a little physicality, even hitting the GTS, and having a staredown with Darby was a very good way to book this going into Sunday. 

-Really good MJF segment as always. Whenever the guy is cutting a promo you always know he is unlikely to disappoint. Good Jericho promo in-ring later as well. I'm done with this feud for the most part, and this Sunday's match doesn't have an extra stipulation which kind of takes away from it being the "Final Fight". The feud was okay but it's time for MJF to move on. Maybe to Daniel Bryan.

-OC vs Jack Evans was the low point of the night, I don't think anyone cares about this HFO vs Best Friends low-card feud. Average match here with an obvious winner. The Eddie Kingston/Miro vignette though was great. Glad to see that Miro is getting more TV time to build to this match on Rampage this Friday. Rampage seems to be Miro's new home. Loved the Lana line like always.

-2 more video packages next with Moxley hyping his match with Satoshi and Darby hyping his match with Punk. The Darby one was great.

-Brian Cage vs Will Hobbs was a nice hoss fight. We got some good meat slapping and power moves here, which is a welcome change of pace. Brian Cage losing though I don't agree with. He has now lost to both Ricky Starks and Will Hobbs. The guy has got to get some wins and look somewhat good at some point so I wonder if the plan is to have him recruit someone to help him out. His babyface run is kind of a failure right now though and they will need to turn it around pretty quickly by booking him to come out on top for once. Losing to Starks was the right call but he should have won tonight. He looks weak. I know he's losing via fuckery but the more he keeps losing, the less people will care, Especially seeing as he doesn't have the charisma or mic skills to balance or cancel it out with promos. Really good big man match here though.

-Another nice Malakai Black promo, but Cody needs to come back ASAP so Black can get away from this Nightmare Family stuff. I liked his explanation on why he left the ring last week. Once he kills Lee Johnson, it's either he has a rematch with Cody or he needs to move on. 

-The QT/Gunn Club/Paul Wight segment was surprising. Gunn Club turned heel. Adds a little more oomph to this story but I still don't care. Get QT off my TV. This did build to the PPV nicely even though it's still a match no one is looking forward to.

-Penelope Ford vs Tay Conti I enjoyed. Not because of the match quality but just because I love seeing Tay Conti work. She's got great offense and she's nice to look at. It started a little sloppy but it did pick up later on and they ended up having an okay match. Penelope Ford needs work though. She has digressed since her title match with Shida, where she looked GREAT. I don't know what happened. It's like she got married and lost all her skill and coordination. What made this really worthwhile was the return of Anna Jay. Great to see her back. She kind of spoiled her own return on Twitter though lol.

-Thunder Rosa got her ass whooped. That's no bueno lol. But nice mini build to the Battle Royal.

-Great main event. The Bucks and the Lucha Bros were awesome tonight. Ray Fenix taking the pin though was surprising and could mean that the Lucha Bros are walking away with the gold on Sunday which would be cool. I would prefer Santana and Ortiz but I'm not gonna complain about the Lucha Bros, they deserve it just as much. Kenny Omega coming out after was hilarious. He's like a sarcastic, over-confident, witty, overpowered villain with an army behind him. The guys backup is out of control lol. Loved all the shit talk and the new look. Christian got killed here but he won't be winning on Sunday. Half of me is disappointed about Hangman not walking away with gold this Sunday and the other half wants this Omega reign to go another 5-6 months. Hangman's return pop is gonna be glorious though so I am willing to wait a little longer, he'll still be as over as ever.

Really fun show tonight and a great go-home sell for the PPV on Sunday. Punk and Kenny Omega were the highlights tonight from a segment POV and FTR vs Santana/Ortiz was MOTN. REALLY REALLY sucks that PAC/Andrade is cancelled but we still have Punk/Darby, the Cage match, Miro/Kingston, Britt/Statlander, and Omega/Cage to look forward to, so it should still be a good show. They kind of have to debut Bryan now as this cancellation is a massive blow to match quality from my POV. Could have easily been a 9.5/10 PPV, but we'll see how the rest of the show is on the delivery front when it's all said and done. 

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## DtX (Apr 1, 2015)

Ok show with some great moments but also some get off my TV moments. 

I am curious though - who is Bryan going to feud with beginning Sunday? The Elite? I have no idea.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sounds like an awesome show - cant wait to finish work and get home to watch it with the kids.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Proud and powerful vs FTR was really the only thing I enjoyed outside of Anna jays return.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

DtX said:


> Ok show with some great moments but also some get off my TV moments.
> 
> I am curious though - who is Bryan going to feud with beginning Sunday? The Elite? I have no idea.


Honestly he could debut after any of below matches which would signal a feud:


Jericho vs MJF
Kingston vs Miro
Christian vs Omega

It's really excited because any of the potential feuds out of those would be bangers.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

I am at loss when D-Bry shows up as well? Which match?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Honestly he could debut after any of below matches which would signal a feud:
> 
> 
> Jericho vs MJF
> ...


Vs miro preferably. People are clamouring for page to beat Omega.


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Bryan vs Miro would work well and also help showcase the TNT title. Bryan def Miro at Full Gear or even on Rampage to bring back weekly defences would be great way to showcase Bryan as workhorse, technical wrestler, whilst Miro sets out to redeem himself and we get a great rematch, that wouldn't even need the TNT as Miro could cost Bryan the belt vs a younger star.


----------



## Martyn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fantastic episode from start to the end. Last week should have been like this!


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

bdon said:


> Kenny would have fit in the Attitude Era like a glove, right next to Shawn and Hunter’s jokes haha


He'd have been a nobody in the Attitude Era. Losing to Val Venis and D'Lo Brown, which is about his level.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I REALLY enjoyed this Dynamite

that FTR v PnP tag match was great - everything was a lot of fun

my 2c - Pac / Andrade being called due to ’travel issues’ is a work

twice now they’ve shown Andrade mess with people’s travel to influence things in AEW / this is no different

he will cut a promo on it with Flair either at All Out or Dynamite and Pac will show up to kick his ass

this feud needs more heat anyway


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I REALLY enjoyed this Dynamite
> 
> that FTR v PnP tag match was great - everything was a lot of fun
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure about PAC's absence being a work...

I think this was finally the time to have Lucha Bros. get involved, costing PAC the win and joining Andrade, but this all depends on when the PAC/Andrade match took place on the card. That match would have had to been after the cage match between Lucha Bros/Young Bucks to make sense though. Although, I guess it could make sense during the cage match if Andrade gets involved and helps Lucha Bros. to win the tag belts after his own match.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> I'm not 100% sure about PAC's absence being a work...
> 
> I think this was finally the time to have Lucha Bros. get involved, costing PAC the win and joining Andrade, but this all depends on when the PAC/Andrade match took place on the card. That match would have had to been after the cage match between Lucha Bros/Young Bucks to make sense though. Although, I guess it could make sense during the cage match if Andrade gets involved and helps Lucha Bros. to win the tag belts after his own match.


lucha bros is not turning IMO / i think they are beating bucks for the titles and staying face

we’ve not had a face Champion in some time


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That was a fantastic almost damn near flawless episode of wrestling.


----------



## RogueSlayer (Mar 31, 2021)

Back to form this week excellent show

Even The QT and Big Show segment was intriguing for once with Gunn Club turning heel.

8/10


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> lucha bros is not turning IMO / i think they are beating bucks for the titles and staying face
> 
> we’ve not had a face Champion in some time


But... they could still win, setting up PNP/Lucha Bros. to win the belts at the NY Grand Slam show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Garty said:


> But... they could still win, setting up PNP/Lucha Bros. to win the belts at the NY Grand Slam show.


mmm…. Not considered that

i was thinking FTR takes it off them and then PnP takes it off them

but that is maybe too many changes


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Great show from bell to bell. What an entertaining couple of hours.

unpopular opinion - i’m a fan of 57 year billy Gunn and the gun club


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> mmm…. Not considered that
> 
> i was thinking FTR takes it off them and then PnP takes it off them
> 
> but that is maybe too many changes


Down the road, sure because now they're 1-1. The Revolution PPV is about 6 months away, which seems too far out. Maybe at Full Gear in November, but either way, I don't see PNP (if they win) losing the belts to FTR. Long-term it makes sense (Inner Circle/Pinnacle) for a "finale" between the two teams, so...


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

3venflow said:


> @Whoanma
> 
> Look who is back.
> 
> ...


F**k yes! 

Very good go-home by the way


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

DaveRA said:


> Great show from bell to bell. What an entertaining couple of hours.
> 
> unpopular opinion - i’m a fan of 57 year billy Gunn and the gun club


Gunn turning heel was actually a fun little part of the show.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Loved the show!


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

AnonymousOne said:


> They're really going to have Christian beat Omega again aren't they ? 🤦‍♂️


Of course not.

They should, because Christian is great and would be the perfect heel champion against Punk so that they could have some legendary promos, but no; not happening.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Gunn turning heel was actually a fun little part of the show.


agreed, i liked it too

came outta nowhere - his douche-bag sons were born heels

most likely insulted their mother on the way out of the womb


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

stevem20 said:


> He'd have been a nobody in the Attitude Era. Losing to Val Venis and D'Lo Brown, which is about his level.


Your tears make his reign all the better…


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Something about the Punk segment this week made me pause and realise just how many old ass dudes AEW has at the top of the card. Punk, Sting, Christian all prominently featured every week and (granted Punk has only just arrived) and all of them never put any of the young guys over.

Then you've got nonsense like Billy Gunn at nearly 60 years old, juiced out of his mind getting some spotlight now.

If this shit was going on in WWE people would be losing their minds over it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Something about the Punk segment this week made me pause and realise just how many old ass dudes AEW has at the top of the card. Punk, Sting, Christian all prominently featured every week and (granted Punk has only just arrived) and all of them never put any of the young guys over.
> 
> Then you've got nonsense like Billy Gunn at nearly 60 years old, juiced out of his mind getting some spotlight now.
> 
> If this shit was going on in WWE people would be losing their minds over it.


For sure. They should've brought Punk back after 7 years and put him in the midcard. That would definitely get no criticism online.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Something about the Punk segment this week made me pause and realise just how many old ass dudes AEW has at the top of the card. Punk, Sting, Christian all prominently featured every week and (granted Punk has only just arrived) and all of them never put any of the young guys over.
> 
> Then you've got nonsense like Billy Gunn at nearly 60 years old, juiced out of his mind getting some spotlight now.
> 
> If this shit was going on in WWE people would be losing their minds over it.


To be fair. Sting isn't doing a Goldberg or cena. And Christian doesn't have a prayer at all out. Whereas wwe there's always that fear young talent will be destroyed.

But Billy I agree on. That heel turn pissed me off for all the wrong reasons


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair. Sting isn't doing a Goldberg or cena. And Christian doesn't have a prayer at all out. Whereas wwe there's always that fear young talent will be destroyed.
> 
> But Billy I agree on. That heel turn pissed me off for all the wrong reasons


They have a terrible way of building their champions. Britt Baker has a match with Kris Statlander…but why? Omega and Hangman was good story-telling, but this Christian shit is nothing. Bucks and Lucha Bros have history, but again, this match has no built up heat over time.

They do tend to focus everything on the old faces…


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> They have a terrible way of building their champions. Britt Baker has a match with Kris Statlander…but why? Omega and Hangman was good story-telling, but this Christian shit is nothing. Bucks and Lucha Bros have history, but again, this match has no built up heat over time.
> 
> They do tend to focus everything on the old faces…


I didn't say he was flat out wrong. I just said it wasn't as rage inducing as wwe. (Christian pinning omega obviously being a rage exception of course)


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> I didn't say he was flat out wrong. I just said it wasn't as rage inducing as wwe. (Christian pinning omega obviously being a rage exception of course)


I mean, what’s the point of even having a World Champion? Cody and Jericho were the main stories when Moxley was champ. Jericho and now Punk are the main stories with Omega as champ. Hangman will have nothing feuds as well, likely playing second fiddle to Punk and Daniel Bryan stories. Shida was nothing and playing second-fiddle to Britt, who now as champion feels like a much less important figure on the show.

What’s the point in having champions if you’re not going to make them feel like the most important part of the show? We now have a year and a half of proof that this company does not care about its champions.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

bdon said:


> I mean, what’s the point of even having a World Champion? Cody and Jericho were the main stories when Moxley was champ. Jericho and now Punk are the main stories with Omega as champ. Hangman will have nothing feuds as well, likely playing second fiddle to Punk and Daniel Bryan stories. Shida was nothing and playing second-fiddle to Britt, who now as champion feels like a much less important figure on the show.
> 
> What’s the point in having champions if you’re not going to make them feel like the most important part of the show? We now have a year and a half of proof that this company does not care about its champions.


Can't refute any of that. However all out has to be main evented by Punk. Chicago will be exhausted after Punk. But going forward post all out absolutely the champ should get top billing


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> Can't refute any of that. However all out has to be main evented by Punk. Chicago will be exhausted after Punk. But going forward post all out absolutely the champ should get top billing


I’m not even talking about main eventing. Just strictly discussing how little TV time goes towards their champions’ feuds and stories. If it doesn’t involved Cody, Jericho, and now Punk, then that story falls to the way side.

The Goddamn Nightmare Factory is on TV as much as any of their champions!!!


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

bdon said:


> I’m not even talking about main eventing. Just strictly discussing how little TV time goes towards their champions’ feuds and stories. If it doesn’t involved Cody, Jericho, and now Punk, then that story falls to the way side.
> 
> The Goddamn Nightmare Factory is on TV as much as any of their champions!!!


It’s AEW where everybody gets to do everything they know (and sometimes don’t know) all the time. 

It’s difficult for Champions to remain interesting when stable feuds containing no champions start off with a blood and guts match.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> I’m not even talking about main eventing. Just strictly discussing how little TV time goes towards their champions’ feuds and stories. If it doesn’t involved Cody, Jericho, and now Punk, then that story falls to the way side.
> 
> The Goddamn Nightmare Factory is on TV as much as any of their champions!!!


I think you've got to just let them ride the Punk wave until Sunday. You can't have brought him in and moved him down the card immediately after his initial return and promo. Punk was a huge get for AEW... let them soak it all up for what it's worth right now. It will pass. His return match is enough to sell the PPV on it's own, so anything else we're getting, is just the icing on top of the cake. Some may like it and some may hate it, but it's cake and everyone loves cake!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Britt Baker has a match with Kris Statlander…but why?


The match is based on rankings. Statlander is #1 ranked. Same reason they had PAC and OC face Omega at DON III. Now as far as the build, that could have been better, but they still have the Statlander/Hayter match this Friday.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Prosper said:


> The match is based on rankings. Statlander is #1 ranked. Same reason they had PAC and OC face Omega at DON III. Now as far as the build, that could have been better, but they still have the Statlander/Hayter match this Friday.


I agree that the story could have more heat, but Statlander is undefeated this year. That is a proper starting point. One issue that is going to be consistent with Britt's feuds is that she is head and shoulders above most women on the mic. They have tried to build this feud with a couple scuffles in the ring. It could be a video package or promo battle, I don't care, but they need more of an interaction between Statlander and Britt. They especially need to give us a reason to cheer Stat over Britt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*For those who enjoyed the Divas segment last night:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433446549342887949*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Prized Fighter said:


> I agree that the story could have more heat, but Statlander is undefeated this year. That is a proper starting point. One issue that is going to be consistent with Britt's feuds is that she is head and shoulders above most women on the mic. They have tried to build this feud with a couple scuffles in the ring. It could be a video package or promo battle, I don't care, but they need more of an interaction between Statlander and Britt. *They especially need to give us a reason to cheer Stat over Britt.*


Britt's troll job last night I think is a good start haha


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Something about the Punk segment this week made me pause and realise just how many old ass dudes AEW has at the top of the card. Punk, Sting, Christian all prominently featured every week and (granted Punk has only just arrived) and all of them never put any of the young guys over.
> 
> Then you've got nonsense like Billy Gunn at nearly 60 years old, juiced out of his mind getting some spotlight now.
> 
> If this shit was going on in WWE people would be losing their minds over it.


 True. Sting is undefeated in singles wrestling, since he has arrived in AEW. Christian has ruined the careers of upstarts like Frankie Kazarian, Matt Sydal, Matt Hardy, Angelico and The Blade. Makes me sick.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Legit DMD said:


> *For those who enjoyed the Divas segment last night:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433446549342887949*


What, if any type of update has their been? I couldn't find anything beyond last night's reactions.

It's truly a horrible situation.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Decent enough but still the same issues I have this week to be honest.

Why the utter fuck am I watching Jack Evans on TV in a go home PPV episode of TV? Why am I seeing QT Vs The Big Show. Still too much focus on wrestlers that aren’t stars. All well and good saying rotating in and out stars but that’s not what’s happening is it? Seeing Black doing a 30 second vignette isn’t enough.

I want more actual TV time for the stars. This roster is stacked and yet genuinely half the Tv goes on people who it shouldn’t.

Like The Gunn Club… what’s next? We get a Big Show Vs Billy Gunn program ffs?

Also, not to go to cornette but they do need to tone down the superkick spamming and pointless flips.I REALLY noticed it this week in that main event. There was one spot where Fenix jumped up to the top rope, then started bouncing off every rope just to then finish where he started and do an arm drag. Why?

Overall I enjoyed most of the episode, a solid 7/10 episode, but I just can’t help thinking that Dynamite episode 100, a week after CM Punk has returned, when it’s an All Out go home episode, should be far better than just a solid episode.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Decent enough but still the same issues I have this week to be honest.
> 
> Why the utter fuck am I watching Jack Evans on TV in a go home PPV episode of TV? Why am I seeing QT Vs The Big Show. Still too much focus on wrestlers that aren’t stars. All well and good saying rotating in and out stars but that’s not what’s happening is it? Seeing Black doing a 30 second vignette isn’t enough.
> 
> ...


The good outweighs the bad for me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Garty said:


> I think you've got to just let them ride the Punk wave until Sunday. You can't have brought him in and moved him down the card immediately after his initial return and promo. Punk was a huge get for AEW... let them soak it all up for what it's worth right now. It will pass. His return match is enough to sell the PPV on it's own, so anything else we're getting, is just the icing on top of the cake. Some may like it and some may hate it, but it's cake and everyone loves cake!


Punk getting the focus of the tv time and story, I understand, but where does that explain the last year and a half of them booking Moxley and Omega run of the mill matches without much focus of the weekly program? It WAS all Jericho and Cody, then it became all Jericho and MJF.

They do NOT know how to book champions. I get that you’re an AEW super fan, but you have to see that they don’t have much story and tv time for their champions. For a year and a half out of 2 years on TNT.

That’s a fucking shame and terrible television.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

rich110991 said:


> The good outweighs the bad for me.


It does but I don’t want a show where it’s 60/40 good vs bad. I want a banging episode where its 80/20. Too much jobbers and bingo hall level performers. Like that Thunderrosa segment… she’s great and Cargill is a star potentially but Vicki Guerrerro… jesus, it’s 2021. Move on. And and Jade’s manager is such a low budget looking manager. Drags Jade down.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Good show. Way better than last week's. Entire episode was story heavy and every segment/match built towards ppv. I really enjoyed this week's Dynamite. Looking forward to All Out and rampage too.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

bdon said:


> Punk getting the focus of the tv time and story, I understand, but where does that explain the last year and a half of them booking Moxley and Omega run of the mill matches without much focus of the weekly program? It WAS all Jericho and Cody, then it became all Jericho and MJF.
> 
> They do NOT know how to book champions. I get that you’re an AEW super fan, but you have to see that they don’t have much story and tv time for their champions. For a year and a half out of 2 years on TNT.
> 
> That’s a fucking shame and terrible television.


To an extent I agree, but Moxley was the Pandemic Champion who was the right guy at the wrong time. Having only half a roster at times sure didn't help the situation either. I feel Omega had to have been started because at the time, the pandemic seemed to be slowing or at least the re-opening of the country began and they went in that direction. I'm not excusing anything, but I'm sure any and all plans they had (just as WWE would have) were put on hold, or shelved. Yes, now they should be the focus and I'm sure after Sunday night we'll know where things are headed.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *For those who enjoyed the Divas segment last night:
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433446549342887949*


Anna Jay returning on the 100th Dynamite episode was best for business.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


> Anna Jay returning on the 100th Dynamite episode was best for business.


*Do you go both ways Ms. Mani? 👀*


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Do you go both ways Ms. Mani? 👀*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Do you go both ways Ms. Mani? 👀*


Creepyyyyy


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

I'd give this a show a 5.5/10. Santana and Ortiz vs. FTR was a fun match as was Penelope Ford and Tay Conti. I really need a break from this Team Taz feud, hopefully that's all spoken for. Only a few good segments really one of them being, Billy Gunn turning on Show but I mean, who is taking Billy Gunn seriously these days anyway? He's rarely used. I did enjoy the beatdown Thunder rosa got from Cargill and Nyla. Nice swerve to not see them fight each other. I like that cause there's far too many heels vs. heels and faces vs. faces dynamicswhich I personally, am not a fan of. I enjoyed seeing all the guys climb up the cage trying to save Christian only to fail from all the spray cans 😄 

Seriously though... what's with all the cheesy music in the background for every promo? Regardless if it's Miro or Darby talking it just doesn't work. This isn't the movies. I don't know why these things are becoming such a common thing, it brought the down the show by a lot. Miro and Darby need to be presented better than this. That acoustic guitar background music was just cringeworthy for Darbys promo in particular. I have the same quarrels with NXT's presentation and this is the advantage that WWE's main roster shows has over both NXT and Dynamite at this stage.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Emmanuelle said:


>


*Well, enjoy yourself 😂

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433362385285394437*


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> To be fair. Sting isn't doing a Goldberg or cena. And Christian doesn't have a prayer at all out. Whereas wwe there's always that fear young talent will be destroyed.
> 
> But Billy I agree on. That heel turn pissed me off for all the wrong reasons


Isn't Sting the bloke that got put through a table by 2.0 before immediately getting to his feet and submitting both guys? Then wasn't it Mox, Darby and Sting beating the shit out of Garcia and 2.0 to end the debut Rampage? Now 2.0 and Garcia will once again lose in a Punk, Darby and Sting Vs 2.0 and Garcia feud.

Meanwhile after hundreds of days undefeated 47 year old Christian is the first man to overcome Kenny and his evil faction defeating them all on Rampage.

Big Show looks to be going into a feud with Billy Gunn. Both men have a combined age of over a hundred years old.

Ric Flair who is in his seventies is coming back to take some spotlight also.

That's not mentioning the solid TV time of Arn, Jake, Tully and the other 50+ guys and girls.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I am all for Tay-Jay vs. Allie and Penelope also. Was a great surprise to see Anna Jay return.

Overall Dynamite was alright. Santana and Ortiz vs. FTR was my favorite match of the night.

Britt Baker got me on the "potential big signing" thing. lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Per Fightful Select, Britt's contract extension wasn't just a storyline but real life. She's extended her AEW deal.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Per Fightful Select, Britt's contract extension wasn't just a storyline but real life. She's extended her AEW deal.


Hopefully, she got a zero added


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Isn't Sting the bloke that got put through a table by 2.0 before immediately getting to his feet and submitting both guys? Then wasn't it Mox, Darby and Sting beating the shit out of Garcia and 2.0 to end the debut Rampage? Now 2.0 and Garcia will once again lose in a Punk, Darby and Sting Vs 2.0 and Garcia feud.
> 
> Meanwhile after hundreds of days undefeated 47 year old Christian is the first man to overcome Kenny and his evil faction defeating them all on Rampage.
> 
> ...


here’s the cherries you’ve been picking


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> here’s the cherries you’ve been picking
> 
> View attachment 107495


I’ve been on his ass a good bit of late, but Christian pinning Kenny after 712 days of being undefeated was a bad look. Billy Gunn and Gunn Club with a heel turn, because why?

Fuck him on the Sting, though. No offense, Chip. But that’s the motherfucking, Stinger, and he gets to no-sell big moments, because…HE’S THE MOTHERFUCKING STINGER!!!! Haha


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

bdon said:


> I’ve been on his ass a good bit of late, but Christian pinning Kenny after 712 days of being undefeated was a bad look. Billy Gunn and Gunn Club with a heel turn, *because why?*
> 
> Fuck him on the Sting, though. No offense, Chip. But that’s the motherfucking, Stinger, and he gets to no-sell big moments, because…HE’S THE MOTHERFUCKING STINGER!!!! Haha


I dunno, watch the next episode to find out? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> I dunno, watch the next episode to find out? 🤷‍♂️


Like QT Marshall’s “he isn’t getting a push” episodes? I’d prefer to not fucking have to watch them at all.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

You guys would be happier skipping through shit like Big Show and Orange Cassidy.

I enjoyed the first match although I'd prefer Santana and Ortiz to be a bit more brawling style rather than the predetermined spots style. CUTTER CUTTER CUTTER!.

Loved Malakai Black's promo, serious Jake Roberts vibes. He's money and all we need is him destroying people.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I found plenty of great things to watch in that Divas women's match but very little of that greatness involved wrestling. AEW frustrates me with the women. I'm thrilled to see more development and screen time for the division but I wish the matches were set up so that there's always someone with solid in ring technique working with the greener or less accomplished women. I'm not saying I'm unhappy with who is getting screen time, I really like both Tay and The Bunny for example, I'd just rather they were rotated in differently so that there's always the potential for solid matches between women who work well together. I mean, great asses are great but maybe put those great asses in the ring with Serena Deeb more often? 

As for the show overall, I enjoyed most of it. FTR vs PNP was great, as I expected it to be. I'm also a fan of Punk starting out in AEW with Darby so everything associated with that works for me. All the promos the guys gave us were delivered with emotion and while I may not be the biggest fan of all of them I do respect mic talent when I see it. The Britt announcement thing was a bit, er, _whatever_ but it served a purpose and sometimes that's all that's needed from a backstage segment. 

Jack Evans is trying. He wasn't a complete botch machine this time. I like OC, even though I know a lot of you, especially post Punk newcomers, don't and the reason I like him is that he's unique. He never drops character in the ring. The 'silly' stuff he does, like the laid back kicks, suit the story he's telling. I'm sure QT and friends are trying too, just like Jack Evans, but I could do without their entire storyline. My life would be fine without The Factory. My life would be grand without The Gunn Club. 

I liked Hobbs versus Cage. You don't see big guys who wrestle in Brian Cage's style too often and as for Hobbs, I see star potential there. I hope Team Taz gets into higher rotation on Dynamite; they would feel fresh since they're a bit underutilized and I keep waiting for Hook to do something. Is he another too green for tv Brock Anderson or is he going to bring us a Dante Martin level talent surprise? 

All you folks who didn't enjoy OC and Evans likely weren't into the main event either. Me, on the other hand, I like the superkick spamming and top rope backflipping midgets that comprise The Young Bucks and The Lucha Bros so this match was my kinda thing. Jungle Boy seems more and more every week like he's developing into another good high flying opponent for those two teams (and he's eye-candy), plus I have a weird soft spot for goofiness, which means I'm ok with a moonsaulting dinosaur and Marco Stunt doing whatever it is he does to get paid too. The ending though, with the lowered cage and kendo stick beatdowns - that was...I don't know. Something about it - and this is true for a lot of The Elite segments - felt inauthentic. Oh, and good luck getting that blue-black dye out of your hair, Kenny. 

If there's one issue this episode kept driving home for me it's the lack of ref reaction to run ins. Not only do they do nothing, they actually leave the ring and walk a few steps back. That hurts credibility and further takes away from the "sports based" presentation that still gets talked about.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> Per Fightful Select, Britt's contract extension wasn't just a storyline but real life. She's extended her AEW deal.


Lol what is she gonna do? Sign with WWE? Lol please, Britt better stay with the A show she knows wassup


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Isn't Sting the bloke that got put through a table by 2.0 before immediately getting to his feet and submitting both guys? Then wasn't it Mox, Darby and Sting beating the shit out of Garcia and 2.0 to end the debut Rampage? Now 2.0 and Garcia will once again lose in a Punk, Darby and Sting Vs 2.0 and Garcia feud.
> 
> Meanwhile after hundreds of days undefeated 47 year old Christian is the first man to overcome Kenny and his evil faction defeating them all on Rampage.
> 
> ...


If you are complaining about Sting no selling for jobbers then I really don't know what you what you complaining about?

And Garcia is being pushed slow? Or do you prefer he squash everyone ? Fuck man. You know you don't give a rookie too much too soon. The fact he is working with main event talent does wonders for him. If he was squashing people I'd be pissed 

Christian was stupid I agree 

As well as Wight vs gunn. He isn't big show anymore though.

Ric flair is managing. As well as Jake. Stop nit picking about managers god


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> If you are complaining about Sting no selling for jobbers then I really don't know what you what you complaining about?
> 
> And Garcia is being pushed slow? Or do you prefer he squash everyone ? Fuck man. You know you don't give a rookie too much too soon. The fact he is working with main event talent does wonders for him. If he was squashing people I'd be pissed
> 
> ...


Nobody should be no selling a table spot.

Also, if these guys are jobbers (I'll take your word on it) then why are they about to have a feud with Punk, Allin and Sting? Hell, if they are jobbers why are they even in the ring with these guys? Why is one working a main event on Rampage this week against AEW's alleged biggest homegrown star?

I'm going to let you in on a secret, you might view them as jobbers but Tony definitely doesn't. He genuinely thinks he's pushing them but really he is constantly burying them and that's why AEW needs a new booker and a writing team. Nobody will ever take these guys seriously after Sting no selling a table, what a bunch of goofs.

With the managers it kind of is the image of the show again. If you have 6-7 managers regularly on the show who are over the age of 50 plus Jericho, Punk, Big Show, Sting it does kind of become a haven for the old man wrestlers.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Nobody should be no selling a table spot.
> 
> Also, if these guys are jobbers (I'll take your word on it) then why are they about to have a feud with Punk, Allin and Sting? Hell, if they are jobbers why are they even in the ring with these guys? Why is one working a main event on Rampage this week against AEW's alleged biggest homegrown star?
> 
> ...


They are being booked the same as in nxt, except they never wrestled top talent. 

Garcia is 22. Only been wrestling a few years. His booking right now is like American young lion style. Like jay white ate a lot of pins before he went on excursion then he faced tanahashi

Stop calling him big show. That's his dead name. 

Okay, name me some young managers?


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> They are being booked the same as in nxt, except they never wrestled top talent.
> 
> Garcia is 22. Only been wrestling a few years. His booking right now is like American young lion style. Like jay white ate a lot of pins before he went on excursion then he faced tanahashi
> 
> ...


American's don't know what young lion style is and it's not like young lion style at all because the young lions usually wrestle the opening match against other young lions. Okada and Ospreay don't jump in the ring for a match with the Young Lions.

To be honest I don't know enough about modern wrestling to name you a bunch of good young managers but I'm sure they are out there waiting to be discovered.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Chip Chipperson said:


> American's don't know what young lion style is and it's not like young lion style at all because the young lions usually wrestle the opening match against other young lions. Okada and Ospreay don't jump in the ring for a match with the Young Lions.
> 
> To be honest I don't know enough about modern wrestling to name you a bunch of good young managers but I'm sure they are out there waiting to be discovered.


Given Garcia is 22 this is exposing him to new people and he hasn't been squashed in his losses I'd say his fine

2.0 are perennial jobbers. But entertaining unlike the Wingmen


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Given Garcia is 22 this is exposing him to new people and he hasn't been squashed in his losses I'd say his fine
> 
> *2.0 are perennial jobbers. But entertaining unlike the Wingmen*


@$Dolladrew$ is gonna shoot on you brother


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> @$Dolladrew$ is gonna shoot on you brother


Pete is great by himself. I hate Ryan nemeth like I do Nick nemeth, JD is entirely miscast and Benoni bores me


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can I just I absolutely cackled at Anna Jay’s power walk to the ring.

She looks like a 65 year old woman strutting to the tell the local youths to stop loitering at the bottom of her drive way.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

The_Great_One21 said:


> Can I just I absolutely cackled at Anna Jay’s power walk to the ring.
> 
> She looks like a 65 year old woman strutting to the tell the local youths to stop loitering at the bottom of her drive way.


She looked hot AF you sound crazy tbh


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Pete is great by himself. I hate Ryan nemeth like I do Nick nemeth, JD is entirely miscast and Benoni bores me





LifeInCattleClass said:


> @$Dolladrew$ is gonna shoot on you brother


2.0 are not entertaining they have been gifted this opportunity because of kevin Owens giving handys in the back. The one guy is like a Mockery of 80s wrestlers trying to be uber intense its laughable.

You compare these peasants to pretty peter?......no comparison.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Pete is great by himself. I hate Ryan nemeth like I do Nick nemeth, JD is entirely miscast and Benoni bores me


Peter is awesome

I never watched Dolph don't have that stain on my memory. Ryan is a solid worker and a good technical wrestler. If I'm being honest his character is not great, neither is his gear. If he were more smug instead of a goofy loverboy itd be much better. 

Jd is a great worker and admittedly is the oddest of this odd coupling but he's made it work imo. I'm absolutely sure you never watched the stuff on DARK and elevation that showed the formation of the wingmen it was funny and well done.Jd is a surprising talent in ring despite looking like Larry the cable guys brother.

Bononi was and still is the worst actual wrestler of the group......but I give props where it's due. He's definitely put in work to get better technically ,to use his facial expressions,and his physique has improved alot too.


Then like I said you see the chemistry with these guys just getting better. Christian is helping them backstage and they are adored by alot of the guys in the back for their dedication.


2.0 and Garcia have done a good job with what they've been given but they are not more entertaining then the wingmen.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Wow, this thread went to shit in a hurry.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Dynamite was pretty awesome from start to finish. But I just want to say that my absolute favorite moment was Anna Jay’s return. The crowd definitely popped for that moment, and so did I.

Special props to Tay Conti for really selling the moment. The expressions of surprise and joy on her face at seeing her best friend back really made it special.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JasmineAEW said:


> Dynamite was pretty awesome from start to finish. But I just want to say that my absolute favorite moment was Anna Jay’s return. The crowd definitely popped for that moment, and so did I.
> 
> Special props to Tay Conti for really selling the moment. The expressions of surprise and joy on her face at seeing her best friend back really made it special.


tay really sold it very well


----------

